# The Cotswolds



## CatherineandSteve (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi all,

We are going up to the Cotswolds in a couple of weeks, we would appreciate any ideas of things to see or any recommends for a good CL, we like walking, Cath likes shopping and I like a good pub..... :roll: :lol: 

Cheers C&S


----------



## rolyk (Aug 24, 2007)

There's a nice CS at Bourton on the Water (Moors Farm) which opens 1st April. £10 incl electricity and shower. Short walk into village and really excellent motor museum. Plenty of shops and pubs.

If you're into markets there's a really huge one at Wellesbourne near Stratford Upon Avon every Saturday with a campsite nearby.

Roly


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Hi C&S - don't know much about sites up the old county, but check out Witney for shopping - and pubs (corn street used to have loads), Woodstock for Blenheim Palace and gloves (and pubs), all the villages around there - lovely stone. Burford, Stonesfield, Finstock, , Chippy etc


----------



## trevor007 (Apr 20, 2008)

Fosseway Farm 
Stow Road
Moreton In Marsh
Gloucestershire 
GL56 0DS
Tel: 01608 650503 


We stayed here a couple of years ago nice site short walk to a pub and center of moreton which has some nice small shops and cafe's.


Hope this helps

Trevor


----------



## geordie01 (Apr 20, 2006)

do not go to broadway no good pubs.only a good butchers down a side street


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

Hi Caroline and Steve. 
We are staying at Longhills Farm, Chipping Campden in April 8 > 10th daughter gave us a Pudding Club voucher as an anniversary gift.

However I agree with the comments regarding Broadway. There are Pubs but nothing to shout about. Caravan Club site is OK. Vert nice tourist town tho!
We prefer Moreton in Marsh C&CC or nearby CL.
Used to stay in the White Hart Royal in our younger days (pre pension).
There is lots to do and places to see in the Cotswolds depending upon your interests. 
Bourton on Water is usually a first off for new visitors. 
Things can get a bit crowded at weekends and parking can be problematic.
Snowshill Manor is a must see.

Val & Steve


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

The Slaughters are worth a visit.

Not a lot there, but there are not many places remaining as unspoiled.

Dave


----------



## therabbits (Sep 28, 2007)

*Cotswolds*

In terms of walking/shopping/pub - if you want to combine all 3 then Burford is a good spot as there is a lovely walk up and over the top of burford coming back in through the water meadows. There are some very nice pubs in Burford and a nice selection of shops ... particularly if you are keen on shoe shopping (Rose Dodds fine shoe shop is a fav)!

Broadway is nice as well if you can get into the caravan club site, I know someone has alread said that there are no good pubs but there is one up a side street that has a good selection of beers and hasn't been tarted up which is very popular and friendly.

There are loads of little cotswold villages in addition to the well known ones, we live in that area so pm me if you want to know more.

Have a great trip
The Rabbits


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

Try Stow on the Wold, lovely little town. Some great pubs and restaurants, been there twice in the last 3 months

Andrew


----------



## ramblingon (Jul 15, 2009)

Hope this gives you some ideas, Bath is a lovely city if you get that far.

http://www.nationaltrail.co.uk/cotswold/


----------



## CatherineandSteve (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi all,

Thanks all for the info :wink: really looking forward to the week off and having a good old nose around....   

Cheers C&S


----------



## lins (Sep 29, 2008)

The walk up to broadway tower is good,and as i know how much you like a cake, cream tea etc nice tea shop up the top.Eversham has some nice shops and we did a river trip there.Also not far from broadway steam train.Lin&Pete.xx


----------



## SilverF1 (Feb 27, 2009)

Hi C&S, this may be of interest:

Wysdom Touring Park
The Bungalow, Burford School, Burford, Oxfordshire, OX18 4JG
Tel: 01993 823207

Smallish site at the top of the hill from Burford. Plenty of pubs with decent beer, cafes, restaurants, antique and touristy shops. Decent meals in the Cotswold Gateway Hotel by the roundabout opp. Little Chef.

Last time we stopped there, Jan 2010, £10 inc EHU. Site adults only.

More info. and map *HERE*


----------

